# Tankless combo systems



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has much experience with the new Tankless combo heating and domestic water systems, I have been working on them more and more lately, and I definitely understand HOW they work, I'm just curious if anyone has any literature or schematic drawings, I'm more interested in what all the inside parts look like, and what there purpose is, I hope someone has experience with these systems

Cheers, patt

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Just wondering if anyone has much experience with the new Tankless combo heating and domestic water systems, I have been working on them more and more lately, and I definitely understand HOW they work, I'm just curious if anyone has any literature or schematic drawings, I'm more interested in what all the inside parts look like, and what there purpose is, I hope someone has experience with these systems
> 
> Cheers, patt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


What brand? A lot of them you can get online, you can call rheem and rinnai and ask them to e-mail you some pdf's. I've had to before and they had no problem with that. Also rinnai offers classes for repair, I think it's the level 3 class they had a bunch of tankless heaters sitting there for you to tear down and explained how everything worked. That class gave me a great understanding of the inner workings.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Well the one that comes to mind is called "quiet side" that's only cuz I worked on one the other day, i took a tech course offered by navien and it was very informative, but the PDFs would definitely be a huge help, I have a basic knowledge on most hydronic heating systems (not used very often where I work) but these new systems are popping up more and more and I want to learn all I can about them seeing as I keep having to repair them

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i service & install baxi luna combis


----------



## rebeccaasmit (Mar 9, 2011)

In my perception electric tank-less heaters works best for boiling and moreover they are quiet reasonable too .


----------

